# First deer of season 2014



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

This afternoon I got out around 2pm. Early on I saw two bucks but they were trotting with their tails up as if spooked and didn't have a shot. I later saw a doe and it's young one in the acorns, but the mama winded me and they left. Then around 6:30 I see a doe along the cornfield at the corner bottleneck where I am hunting. I'm getting excited and thinking I'll shoot the doe. I see the doe acting strange and I thought it spotted me, but then suddenly I hear a grunt right behind the tree I'm in. I look back and there is a nice bodied buck walking out to the doe. I aim and fire and the rest is history. I was surprised this buck already had one tip of the antler broken off. They must be sparring already. He went 40 yards and dropped.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats to you on some early success, that's a fine deer.
Saturday morning will be my 1st day out....I can't wait


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! I was certainly glad it got down to 46° last night here in the valley I live in. I packed the cavity full of ice just to be safe too. I woke up super early and dropped it off at Trumbull Meat Locker. The rest this year I plan on doing myself as long as it's cold enough during the days to give me time at processing.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats. Nice Deer.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats on the buck, good work


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sweet! Congrats. Seems this cool snap has gotten them moving a little bit. My buddy sat in his blind yesterday evening and took his Granddaughter along to watch. Had 7 does come in including 1 w/2 fawns that he swore would go 170-180lbs. Had her all lined up when one of the fawns walks up and stands between him and the doe. Eventually they got picked off. Sure did fascinate the Grandkid though.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job. The pic in the grass with leaves is real good shot.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to ya on some early success.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks got it back today. Shop local, shoot a deer!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks good. Will be some great eating.

Like the vacuum sealed packs. 

Re-gearing for my own processing. A vacuum sealer is going to be the next purchase. Bought the grinder this summer. Old knives are all out and sharpened. The old stainless table set up in the barn with single tree hanging from the rafters. 

Just trying to find the time between getting the winter wood in for my neighbor and myself before hanging fury critter in the barn.

Is that the heart or liver in the clear plastic bag in the upper right of the pic.?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Upper right is 5 lbs jerky. It sounds like you're ready for a deer. I would like to process my next one if cold weather permits. What vacuum sealer are you thinking about getting? I would like to invest in one but will probably just use freezer bags. I also have thought about an electric grinder. I've been told to stay away from ones with plastic gears. I just don't want to spend a lot as I feel it may negate the savings in harvesting the deer, but who knows maybe it would pay itself off after a period of time.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Far as what vacuum sealer to buy goes, I'm not sure at this point. I just haven't researched them enough. 

As for a grinder, you are correct on staying away from those with plastic gears. Have burnt up a few of those. They cost less but as the old saying goes "you get what ya pay for". This trip around I went for an LEM. Besides LEM being located in Cinn. they have excellent grinders. If I were just processing 2-3 deer a year, I would have opted for the #5 or #8. But I can foresee between doing my own, families and a few friends, I'll most likely end up doing 6-8/yr. plus a hog or two. So, I got the #12 with the foot control and 2" tube for filling bags. Also, with the mod. #8 on up to the larger units, there are additional attachment you can buy for them that you can't buy with the smaller units.IE mixer, cuber, tenderizer, jerky slicer etc.

Years ago I used to do all my processing but got out of it due to time restraints. Now that I'm retired, I'm back to re-gearing. When I was having it done, I'd spend $85-$125/deer depending on what I had made. A couple deer a year, it doesn't take long for a grinder to pay for itself.

Hobart is another excellent grinder as well.


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

As far as vacuum sealers go; I bought a food saver a couple of years ago and have absolutely zero complaints. I've done at least 8 deer with it, and countless packages of fish. Pulled some tenderloin out of the freezer yesterday that was two years old.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought a Oster meat grinder 35 yrs ago and it is still going strong. I have a vacuum sealer that I have bought 10 yrs ago at Cabalas. Between me, my boy and his buddy we process our limits on deers.


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations on the Buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great start to the season! Nice shooting


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice buck. I just bought a seal a meal vacuum sealer. $29 I figured what the heck. The brand has been around forever I think and 4/5 star reviews on amazon so.. Free shipping on orders $35 or more so a roll of bags on there and call it a day. The sealer only comes with 5 or 6 quart sized bags I think. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Seal-a-Meal-FSSMSL0160-000-Vacuum-Sealer/dp/B008HMWC4A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412828676&sr=8-1&keywords=seal+a+meal"]Amazon.com: Seal-a-Meal FSSMSL0160-000 Vacuum Sealer: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31r34tHcj1L[/ame]

Their bag rolls seem decently priced. 2 11x9 ft bag rolls for $12.99? I think maybe Cabelas puts theirs on sale and you can get a decent deal there as well but not sure. I didn't think to get bags with mine, I got a bunch of other stuff instead so I'll be buying some myself soon as well.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Seal-A-Meal-11-Inch-9-Foot-Rolls-2pk/dp/B0000CFG1Y/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1412828801&sr=8-6&keywords=vacuum+roll"]Amazon.com: Seal-A-Meal 11-Inch by 9-Foot Rolls, 2pk: Vacuum Sealers: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41ZN%[email protected]@[email protected]@41ZN%2BUBEOsL[/ame]


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks fella's for the info on the vacuum sealers. Will help when I get mine.


----------

